# Wie siehts in Belgien aus, mit Erlaubnisscheinen usw.?????



## Siff-Cop (22. April 2005)

Hallo Leude

weiß einer hier zufällig
wie es in Belgien mit Erlaubnisscheinen aussieht?????#c 

Ein Freund von mir hat einen schönen See gefunden, so wie er sagt, dort hat er auch nachgefragt an einem Campingplatz die die Tages ,Nacht und Jahreskarte für dieses Gewässer verkaufen. Dort wurde ihm mitgeteilt das es ein Privatgewässer ist und man keine anderen Papiere braucht. Aber das glaube ich nicht, ich denke man braucht auch noch einen Stattlichen Erlaubnisschein so wie in NL? 
Weiß jemand wo ich so einen Schein in Belgien bekommen kann und wo der Preislich liegt????

vielen dank und schönes Wochenende!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PetriHelix (22. April 2005)

*AW: Wie siehts in Belgien aus, mit Erlaubnisscheinen usw.?????*

Hi ...

fahr doch mal zum Händler den wir alle kennen und frage da mal den Jochen. Der kann dir mehr dazu sagen. 
Gibt dort Unterschiede zwischen Ufer- und Bootskarten. Die Uferkarte kostet aber nicht so viel. Wo man sie bekommt weiss ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## psychofadder (22. April 2005)

*AW: Wie siehts in Belgien aus, mit Erlaubnisscheinen usw.?????*

bei einer touristen-info (auf jeden fall für den see in robrtville)


----------



## Siff-Cop (25. April 2005)

*AW: Wie siehts in Belgien aus, mit Erlaubnisscheinen usw.?????*

@all

Danke für die Infos!!!!!!


----------



## powermike1977 (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie siehts in Belgien aus, mit Erlaubnisscheinen usw.?????*

moin siff-cop!
hast du jetzt auch schon papiere fuer belgien? wuerde mich echt interessieren, da an der anderen maasseite n paar gut aussehende stellen liegen-und zusaetzlich auch noch ne schoene schlaeuse+kanal.
gruss,
mike


----------



## Siff-Cop (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie siehts in Belgien aus, mit Erlaubnisscheinen usw.?????*

Hey powermike

ne *noch* nicht aber  ein Kumpel hat nen See in Begien gefunden mit Nachtangeln usw....
und da haben sie ihm gesagt das das ein Privatgewässer seih  wo man keine Karte vom Postamt braucht. glaub ich aber nicht!!!

naja und da wollte ich mal wissen wie das ist.

Wie das aber dann an Kanälen oder der Maas dort aussieht weiß ich auch nicht.

|director: Haaaaaaaalllllllllllllloooooooooooo Liebe Belgier, oder die die bescheid wissen, klärt uns mal auf!!!!!!


----------



## marca (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie siehts in Belgien aus, mit Erlaubnisscheinen usw.?????*

Moin,Ihr Hollandangler,
morgen Nachmittag wollte ich mal nach Kerkrade zum Burggraben.
Das Wetter soll ja toll werden und vom letzten Mal haben wir ja wohl noch was gut zu machen.
Diese Schmach kann man nicht auf sich sitzen lassen!!
Wer kommt noch??!!

Gruß
marca


----------



## Siff-Cop (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie siehts in Belgien aus, mit Erlaubnisscheinen usw.?????*

Danke für die Einladung aber morgen kann ich leider nicht, Fußballtrainnig!!!!!

bis zum nächstenmal


----------



## AngelAndy20 (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie siehts in Belgien aus, mit Erlaubnisscheinen usw.?????*



			
				Lucio schrieb:
			
		

> Da aber Büttgenbach abgelassen wurde hab ich keine gekauft.
> 
> Gruß Lucio


 
Na toll...und da wollt ich dieses Jahr doch nochmal hin....:c 

Stauen die da auch wieder auf? Und was ham die mit den Fischen gemacht?? Gab nichts geileres als da zu feedern...#6 
Danke schonmal!

Gruß Andy


----------



## the doctor (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie siehts in Belgien aus, mit Erlaubnisscheinen usw.?????*

so weit wie ich es weiß ist das Nachtangeln in Belgien verboten!
Es gibt natürlich ausnahmen, wie in Monzen...dort ist quasi ne Teichanlage.2 Forellenweiher und ein etwas grösserer Weiher von ca. 1,5 ha wo laut Besitzer alles drinne ist...Habe dort mal mit nem Kelmiser Karpfenangler gesprochen...Er meinte es sind schon ein paar Karpfen drinn, drunter auch ein schöner 30 Pfder.
Ich selber habe dort schon Tagsüber auf Hecht geangelt, aber nur einmal und habe 3 Krauthechte gefangen (kleine)
Er konnte mir auch sagen das in Belgien Nachtangelverbot ist und das es in seiner Umgebung kein vernünftiges Karpfengewässer gibt, welches nicht im Privatbesitz ist...wie z.B. der See in Kelmis...der ist super aber nur für bestimmte Mitglieder...
Ich denke doch mal das du Stiff Cop auf Karpfen gehen willst?


----------



## Siff-Cop (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie siehts in Belgien aus, mit Erlaubnisscheinen usw.?????*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke doch mal das du Stiff Cop auf Karpfen gehen willst?


 

jo danke Doctor


hast schon recht, die Karpfen sollen es werden. Haben auch ein Privat Gewässer ausgemacht, aber  anderes als in Monzen ist es ein Natursee.  In Monzen, wie viel Kostet denn da ne Nacht und ein ganzer Tag?? ich weiß ja das das Forellen Angeln 8€ Kostet. Und in welchem sind die Karpfen in dem größeren??
Danke für die weitern infos

PS: Wenn du noch infos brauchst über das Gewässer, bekommst ne PN!  

schönen


----------



## the doctor (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie siehts in Belgien aus, mit Erlaubnisscheinen usw.?????*

Info...gerne#6 

der Tag in Monzen kostet  glaube ich 4€ und wenn du Nachtangelst bezahlst du für den nächsten Tag mit...also 8€


----------



## Siff-Cop (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie siehts in Belgien aus, mit Erlaubnisscheinen usw.?????*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Info...gerne#6
> 
> der Tag in Monzen kostet glaube ich 4€ und wenn du Nachtangelst bezahlst du für den nächsten Tag mit...also 8€


 
Aber dann darf man bestimmt nicht auf die Forellen Angeln?

Danke bis densen


----------



## the doctor (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie siehts in Belgien aus, mit Erlaubnisscheinen usw.?????*

ne das ist dann der seperate Weiher mit dem Schilfgürtel!

Auf Raubfisch kostet es allerdings mehr...fast unbezahlbar:q  glaube ca. 16€/T


----------



## Siff-Cop (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie siehts in Belgien aus, mit Erlaubnisscheinen usw.?????*

alles klar !

Danke


----------



## powermike1977 (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie siehts in Belgien aus, mit Erlaubnisscheinen usw.?????*

moinsen!
habe gerade mit n paar halbhollaendern- halbbelgiern gesprochen...die meinten, dass man fuer fluesse und kanaele nur den lappen von der post braucht...nur so als info!
hab' auch noch gehoert, dass es in richtung lanaken ein paar seen gibt, in denen ausser forellen auch noch andere raubfische unterwegs sind...aber da gabs nichts genaueres.

ach ja, @marca...habs gerade erst gelesen...warst du am burggraben? die wetterfritzen haben ja mal wieder saemtliche versprechen gebrochen!!! zumindest sollte es hier 25 grad werden...und es wurden 16!!! frechheit. war n halben tag in oostmarland...und da trieben die fische leider nur tot an der oberflaeche...meistens brassen, aber auch n schoener barsch und ein hammer aal...trauer!
wenn das naechste stahlbeisser treffen am burggraben ansteht komme ich gerbne mit!
gruss,
mike


----------



## eifellord (5. April 2007)

*AW: Wie siehts in Belgien aus, mit Erlaubnisscheinen usw.?????*

:vik: Ok der see in büttgenbach wurde abgelassen das ist aber nun eine zeit her wie sieht es denn jetzt da aus und wo bekommt man nun die scheine gruß eifellord|wavey: |krach: #6


----------



## Johnnie Walker (5. April 2007)

*AW: Wie siehts in Belgien aus, mit Erlaubnisscheinen usw.?????*

also ich angel jetzt regelmäßig an der our un kaufe mir next week ne jahreskarte! und dazu brauch ich keinen zusatz -schein


----------



## AngelAndy20 (5. April 2007)

*AW: Wie siehts in Belgien aus, mit Erlaubnisscheinen usw.?????*

@ Eifellord: guckst du hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=58531

Gruß Andy

PS: Zeichensetzung erleichtert das lesen eines Postings ungemein ;-)).


----------



## Johnnie Walker (5. April 2007)

*AW: Wie siehts in Belgien aus, mit Erlaubnisscheinen usw.?????*

mal ne andere frage ( will nich extra einen neuen thread auf machen)

weis jemand wie viele barben man am tag mitnehmen kann ?!
vlg


----------

